# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  اجيال الكمبيوتر بالصور مع احدث صور لاجهزة الكمبيوتر فى العالم

## AMR@RAMZI

..باباج.. اخترع الكمبيوتر    في عام 1835م اخترع (باباج) أول آلة حاسبة.. هذه الآلة سميت الآلة التحليلية.. وهي أول كمبيوتر كان باباج يحاول جعل آلته تحسب.. وتخزن النتائج وتطبعها.. لكن آلته كانت كثيرة الأجزاء.. وكان من المستحيل بناؤها بدقة ولم تعمل هذه الآلة أبداً وفي عام 1944م ابتدأ عصر الكمبيوتر الحديث.. وفي هذا العام اخترع المهندس آيكن أول كمبيوتر حديث.. كان اسم هذه الكمبيوتر مارك( وكانت المعلومات تُدخل عليه بالبطاقات المثقوبة، واستطاع الجهاز أن يقوم بوظائف كثيرة كأن يأخذ المعلومات ويعالج الحسابات ويخزن البيانات وكان يطبع المعلومات بآلة كاتبة كهربائية.. لم يكن هذا الكمبيوتر إلكترونيا لقد كان كمبيوتراً كهربائياً ميكانيكياً وكان حجمه كبيراً...وكان يشغل حجم صالة كبيرة. وظهر الكمبيوتر الإلكتروني.. وكان ذلك سنة 1948م وكانت أول عملية له في 21 من حزيران 1948 وقد اشتغل في هذا اليوم مدة 52 دقيقة ثم تطورت صناعة الكمبيوتر ومر في أجيال .   أجيال الكمبيوترات وأنواعها   منذ بداية عقد الخمسينات من القرن العشرين وحتى يومنا الحاضر، حدثت تطورات كثيرة في مجال الكمبيوترات ، حيث زادت سرعتها ، وكبر حجم ذاكرتها وزادت قدرتها على اجراء العمليات . وعليه فقد صنفت الكمبيوترات إلى أجيال يبدأ كل جيل بتطور مهم حدث ، إما على المعدات المرتبطة بالكمبيوترات أو على البرامج والتعليمات التي يعمل عليها . ويمكن تصنيف الكمبيوترات حسب الأجيال كالتالي :    الجيل الأول          بدأ في الخمسينات . إنتاج كمبيوتر UNIVAC . استخدمت كمبيوترات هذا الجيل الصمامات المفرغة، وكانت هذه الصمامات تحتاج إلى حرارة عالية، لذلك فقد كانت تستهلك طاقة كهربائية عالية . كان حجم هذه الكمبيوترات كبيراً جدا، ووزنها ثقيل . سرعة تنفيذ العمليات بطيئة إلى حد ما ( 20 ألف عملية في الثانية ) . اعتمدت على لغة الآلة (التي تعتمد على النظام الثنائي) في كتابة البرامج ، وبالتالي كانت البرامج معقدة . استخدمت الاسطوانة المغناطيسية كوسيط لادخال البيانات ، وآلات طباعة بدائية لاستخراج النتائج .   الجيل الثاني           بدأ من 1959 إلى 1965 . استبدلت الصمامات المفرغة بالترانزسستور حيث كان أصغر حجما وأطول عمرا ولا يحتاج طاقة كهربائية عالية . كان حجم كمبيوترات هذا الجيل أصغر من الجيل الأول . أصبح أكثر سرعة في تنفيذ العمليات حيث بلغ سرعته مئات الآلاف في الثانية الواحدة . استخدمت الأشرطة الممغنطة كذاكرة مساندة ، واستخدمت الأقراص المغناطيسية الصلبة . استخدمت بعض اللغات الراقية مثل Fortran , Cobol .     الجيل الثالث         1965-1970 إنتاج الدوائر المتكاملة والمصنوعة من رقائق السيليكون . أصبحت أصغر حجما بكثير وانخفضت تكلفة إنتاج الكمبيوترات . تم إنتاج سلسلة كمبيوترات .IBM 360 أصبحت سرعة الكمبيوترات تقاس بالنانوثانية. تم إنتاج الشاشات الملونة وأجهزة القراءة الضوئية . تم إنتاج أجهزة إدخال وإخراج سريعة . ظهرت الكمبيوترات المتوسطة mini computer system والتي تشترك مجموعة طرفيات بجهاز كمبيوتر مركزي .   الجيل الرابع           من 1970-1980 حصلت ثورة كبيرة على معدات الكمبيوتر وعلى البرمجيات في نفس الوقت . استخدمت الدوائر المتكاملة الكبيرة LSI تميزت كمبيوترات هذا الجيل بصغر الحجم وزيادة السرعة والدقة والوثوقية وسعة الذاكرة وقلة التكلفة . أصبحت السرعة تقاس بملايين العمليات في الثانية الواحدة . ظهرت الذاكرة العشوائية RAM والذاكرة الدائمة ROM أصبحت أجهزة الإدخال والإخراج أكثر تطورا وأسهل استخداما . طورت نظم التشغيل ، مما أدى إلى ظهور الكمبيوترات الشخصية . ظهرت لغات ذات المستوى الراقي والراقي جدا. ظهرت الأقراص الصلبة المصغرة والأقراص المرنة والراسمات .    الجيل الخامس                توفر كمبيوترات هذا الجيل زيادة في الإنتاجية حيث سيتعامل معها الإنسان مباشرة لأن بإمكانها فهم المدخلات المحكية ، المكتوبة والمرسومة . زيادة هائلة في السرعات وسعات التخزين . ظهور الذكاء الاصطناعي ولغات متطورة جدا. كمبيوترات عملاقة ذات قدرات كبيرة جدا، وتمتاز بدرجة عالية جدا من الدقة .                       أنواع الكمبيوترات   وعلى الرغم من تشابه الكمبيوترات في تصميمها الداخلي ، واعتمادها على النظام الثنائي (0.1) بدءاً لعملها ، إلا أن التفاوت في قدراتها وحجومها ومجالات استخدامها يمكننا من تصنيف هذه الكمبيوترات إلى الأنواع التالية : الكمبيوترات المصغرة (الشخصية) (Microcomputers or Personal Computers) الكمبيوترات المتوسطة (Minicomputers) الكمبيوترات الكبيرة (Large Computers (Mainframes) الكمبيوترات العملاقة (Super Computers)

----------

